# I love baseball



## suds00

interest in baseball seems to be dwindling,even with older people.granted sometimes it's painfully slow.but oftentimes that's just players' and coaches' plotting strategy.there is something about the action and inaction on the field plus the "human" element that i have always loved.


----------



## Della

Yes, there's just something about the sound of the bat hitting the ball that says, "summertime" to me.  I like the slow pace and don't want the announcer to try and make it more exciting than it is.


----------



## Cameron

I'll forever remember the1975 world series between the Reds and Red Sox.   Lots of strategy and tactical moves.  Sparky Anderson moving relief pitchers in here and there.   Yaz hitting the home runs.  And tons of tension.  could barely sit still in the final innings of the games they were so close


----------



## suds00

that was a great series


----------



## moviequeen1

In the 80's, I was a huge LA Dodger fan,followed every game as much as I could
I lost interest  in baseball in the 90's,'rediscovered' the team back in 2016,been following/cheering them ever since. I was so happy they won World Series again in 2020 Sue


----------



## JonDouglas

I loved playing baseball as a kid, but became less interested in the game as it got slower and more commercialized.  I've no interest in watching hours of not much happening as the pitcher lazily toes the mound, scratches his balls, looks around, shakes off signs from the catcher and makes faces before deciding to pitch the ball.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Baseball was my "Major" in High school.  I blew a possible scholarship by losing interest my Senior year. I love the game. I did notice that when I reached a "product" level my training changed dramatically. I no longer took batting in practice. ( I loved to bat ) They tried to change the way I pitched so I could get a extra 5 MPH on my fastball. I had to run twice as much for endurance...gotta get that 6 innings out of the starter ( We played 7 ) That is when I lost interest. It was no longer "fun" for me. I am ambivalent about the massive amounts of money in professional sports. Their skill and athleticism is amazing, but they pay a big price sacrificing the bulk of their life maintaining their professions.


----------



## Lewkat

I was raised on baseball.  My dad was an inveterate Yankee fan and we had a box at the stadium.  Practically grew up there.  Still love the game today.


----------



## Cameron

same as my dad.  Mom and Dad's honeymoon was in NYC in the early 50's.  Both the yankees and giants at home.   Taught my mom had to score a game on the honeymoon !


----------



## suds00

there's something about the game that can't be duplicated.


----------



## Paco Dennis

We took our morning walk in Columbia ( Mosquitos are crazy out here on our farm ) at the Municipal Park. Saturday they have youth Soccer and Baseball. I took these thinking all us old time baseball fans probably played Little League also. ( "Girls" also...Softball maybe...my Daughter was a first string softball pitcher through High School.


----------



## Lewkat

Cameron said:


> same as my dad.  Mom and Dad's honeymoon was in NYC in the early 50's.  Both the yankees and giants at home.   Taught my mom had to score a game on the honeymoon !


Reminds me of a friend of mine who spent her wedding night at Yankee Stadium.  Her groom refused to miss the game.  lol.


----------



## suds00

i played in little league for a while but wasn't that good due to a handicap.i still loved it.


----------



## Feelslikefar

Watched almost every pitch of the College Baseball regionals, Super Regionals
and then every pitch of the College baseball World Series.
Our local University played in the Series and came up one game short.
We plan to take a trip back to Omaha next year for the Series.

It really is " The Greatest Show On Dirt ".


----------



## Irwin

The Colorado Rockies suck, and we don't get their games without paying for them, which I'm not going to do because they suck, so I just don't watch them.


----------



## Nathan

JonDouglas said:


> I loved playing baseball as a kid, but became less interested in the game as it got slower and more commercialized.  I've no interest in watching hours of not much happening as the pitcher lazily toes the mound, scratches his balls, looks around, shakes off signs from the catcher and makes faces before deciding to pitch the ball.


I loved baseball and sports in general, but I've always preferred to play the game rather than sitting and watching.


----------



## Irwin

I just turned on the Mets vs. Pirates just in time to see the Mets hit a home run! They're leading 7-5 in the top of the 9th. No outs.

I was born and grew up in NY, so I still have a bit of loyalty to their teams.


----------



## Irwin

Yankees are leading Red Sox 3-1. It's pouring in NY. I have that game open in another window. We get some games through Amazon Prime.

Now in rain delay.


----------



## Irwin

Pittsburgh loaded up the bases.
1 out.
7-5 Mets
2 outs, bottom of the 9th, bases still loaded
Pittsburgh got a home run! They win it, 9-7!

That's the beauty of baseball! The drama unfolding before your eyes! No other sport has it like baseball.


----------



## Irwin

Now watching the Brewers/Reds game...

3-3 end of the 8th
Gotta love a team named after beer.   

The Reds' pitcher is now playing right field after pitching in the 8th inning.   
... Brewers got a hit!
... Brewers' logo should be a beer mug.
... 2 outs
... Brewers' stole 2nd
... pop out, 3 outs, middle of the 9th, still 3-3
... bottom of the 9th, Reds walked
... WHOA! Incredible double play! 2 outs
... Reds strike out. 3 outs, into extra innings


----------



## suds00

the chicago white sox were bad for several years.now they're good.i watched them regardless .a senior is their manager now(that proves something)     lol


----------



## Paco Dennis

One of the "perks" off Pro Ball.  It starts with 1:30 left...want to see the whole video...move the slider our click the video.


----------



## squatting dog

Grew up a New York baseball fanatic. Until 1994 when the greed of all involved caused a strike that ended the season and eliminated the world series. If the series wasn't important enough to the players and owners, I saw no reason to care for them anymore.   Now, when I want a baseball fix, I'll check out a little league game.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Cameron

squatting dog said:


> Grew up a New York baseball fanatic. Until 1994 when the greed of all involved caused a strike that ended the season and eliminated the world series. If the series wasn't important enough to the players and owners, I saw no reason to care for them anymore.   Now, when I want a baseball fix, I'll check out a little league game.


Yes I was the same.  And for most major sports.  When the strikes and new collective agreements came into play and players in all sports are making sums of money that are staggering.....enjoyment of the games went away.   I still catch an occasional game to see new young players and how they are doing but whereas 20 yrs ago i knew all the players, now hardly at all.   And the owners are not exactly suffering at all.

Baseball is a great game though.  Some college ball is fun to see


----------



## Been There

I used to watch a lot of baseball and then later when it became all about the money, my interest dwindled away. Yesterday I was watching the Yankees/Boston game. One of the Yankees was batting, don't know the name, but after every pitch, he would step out of the batters box and unwrap and rewrap his wristband. Why? I haven't a clue.


----------



## Murrmurr

Paco Dennis said:


> Baseball was my "Major" in High school.  I blew a possible scholarship by losing interest my Senior year. I love the game. I did notice that when I reached a "product" level my training changed dramatically. I no longer took batting in practice. ( I loved to bat ) They tried to change the way I pitched so I could get a extra 5 MPH on my fastball. I had to run twice as much for endurance...gotta get that 6 innings out of the starter ( We played 7 ) That is when I lost interest. It was no longer "fun" for me. I am ambivalent about the massive amounts of money in professional sports. Their skill and athleticism is amazing, but they pay a big price sacrificing the bulk of their life maintaining their professions.


Agree!

I never reached what you aptly called "product level" because I got married right outa high school and we started having kids right after the "I do's", but I was married to the game (and therefore the television) up until the umpiring changed several years ago. I hate that they can throw out the players, coaches, and managers just for being baseball, you know what I mean? You can't even glare in the wrong direction anymore. There's no Walk of Shame, it's just a Walk Again. And what the hell is up with some guy in some office off field, not even at the game (MLB), making the calls after reviewing video?? What's the point? That's just frustrating. You've got 4 umps on the field, let them discuss and come to an agreement, we can live with that like we always have.

But back to your point; the game isn't as much fun to play or to watch when the emphasis is on perfection of performance. It's like watching a bunch of programmed robots. It's not very human, and that gets boring.


----------



## Geezerette

I always thought baseball was slow and boring except for the Pirates when I lived in Pgh. But in 2017 I was out of circulation for quite a while with a broken leg, didn’t like the ugly tv shows and got interested in it! Was for the Astros till I found out what a rotten cheat our hometown hero was. I’m watching a lot again because I just don’t like what’s on tv. I’d just think it’s relaxing for me tho I do admit sometimes it’s just plain slow. I even got fewer programs so I could get more sports channels. Since i live out west now I don’t get to see the Pirates as often as I’d like. And the camera work is so much better than years ago. Like to watch all the batters mannerisms and really good fielding. And when they cut to the crowd for cute shots. I don’t really have any other favorite teams.


----------



## AnnieA

Paco Dennis said:


> Baseball was my "Major" in High school.



I minored in baseball players in college.   Not a cleat chaser but dated a few through the four years and was good friends with others. Fun guys!

Still love college ball and my team ....Mississippi State.... just won their first college World Series after many unsuccessful trips to Omaha.


----------



## Murrmurr

Been There said:


> I used to watch a lot of baseball and then later when it became all about the money, my interest dwindled away. Yesterday I was watching the Yankees/Boston game. One of the Yankees was batting, don't know the name, but after every pitch, he would step out of the batters box and unwrap and rewrap his wristband. Why? I haven't a clue.


Could be he gets sweaty palms so there was some sort of *illegal* grip substance on the wristband.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

In my youth, baseball was my absolute passion. Sure, I loved football in Autumn, hockey & basketball in Winter.  But nothing mattered to me quite as much as MLB. Played  many, many  games of baseball, softball, hardball, one old cat (which we called all against one in Brooklyn), and stickball.  Oh the memories!

Back in the good old days, the average length of a game was only about 90 minutes to 2 hours.  Today it is closer to three hours.  Yuck.  Bring back the quick paced game as in the old days - that's when the game was really fun. 

Still love the game and watched my neighborhood age 14/15 play about six games this Summer.  How I wish the league played more games.  Also watched a couple of mens 18+ amateur ball.  Those games are fun but mostly played out in the suburbs.  I do not drive a car and cannot get out there, sad to say.  

Will watch the pros on TV or online.  But much prefer watching high schoolers and other young folks. It will always be fun to me.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

Legion ball.  Probably the greatest form of baseball anywhere.  While Minnesota has more teams than any other league in USA (we have more than many states combined) for some reason the league refuses to post schedules online or to make any form of schedule available for the public.  I spoke to a lady whose grandson played in a local team and she told me that even she couldn't get a schedule.


----------



## fmdog44

I am tired of the show offs standing at home plate after they hit a HR. I saw a clip of one player doing that last week and was thrown out at first after it did not leave the park.


----------



## Chet

I never watch a whole game on TV but if the score is close and men are on base I stay for a while. Big name players like Aaron Judge I watch to see how they perform and some of the fielding plays are great. The Little League World Series is scheduled this year and I look forward to it each year. No international teams though this year.


----------



## Irwin

I watched a bit of the women's Olympic soccer game yesterday while waiting for my order at a restaurant yesterday. I had never watched soccer before, and it was actually pretty interesting. Not that that has anything to do with people loving baseball, but it's another option for things to do.


----------



## Kaila

@suds00
Do you follow a particular team or teams?
Or do you like to watch any that are available?

Are you able to get your favorites on your TV? Your preferred teams, or even any baseball games at all?


A lot fewer baseball games are on any TV stations, than there were , many years ago.
And most that are on, are on cable stations.
Unless there's a local station to show the area's home team games.

If a person enjoys it and finds it relaxing, it helps to have a game to watch sometimes.


----------



## oldman

I have umpired college baseball since 1981. I much prefer wood bats over aluminum or composite. Being behind the plate and smelling the wood burn after a great hit can really generate the juices.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## StarSong

I love watching college softball and baseball from Little League on up.  My favorite is the Little League World Series.  Every year hubby and I watch every game.


----------



## Gemma

Chet said:


> Did you see those bitches take a knee during the national anthem? I hope they don't let them back in the country.


The claim that the U.S. women’s national soccer team knelt before its first match in Tokyo is PARTLY FALSE, based on our research. While the U.S. team’s 11 starters did kneel alongside those from Sweden and a referee for the July 21 match, the photo that accompanies the claim is from February. At that time, some members of the team kneeled while others stood during the national anthem. Neither team kneeled during national anthems at the July 21 match.
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...-us-womens-soccer-olympic-protest/8059982002/


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## StarSong

The Olympic women's softball is very exciting.  Terrific game between USA and Australia!


----------



## Kaila

Volleyball is a good sport to watch, too, and USA has good teams.


Oops, this is the baseball thread.


----------



## Geezerette

I watched a men’s volleyball game for awhile today,and what an eye opener! They are absolutely ferocious! The women too, so much more that the comparatively mild matches from the local colleges.


----------



## fmdog44

The college women pitch the ball at 73 mph+/-.


----------



## StarSong

fmdog44 said:


> The college women pitch the ball at 73 mph+/-.


I was irritated that so many on the US Olympic Softball team were in their late thirties.  No college students from what I could tell.  We could have used two young women from Oklahoma's winning team - G Juarez's pitching and Jocelyn Alo's bat would have sure come in handy.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

Been There said:


> I used to watch a lot of baseball and then later when it became all about the money, my interest dwindled away. Yesterday I was watching the Yankees/Boston game. One of the Yankees was batting, don't know the name, but *after every pitch, he would step out of the batters box and unwrap and rewrap his wristband. Why? I haven't a clue.*




Why wrap and unwrap?  Easy: baseball players are superstitious.  Evidently, he feels it is good luck to do so.  Failure to do so means he will make an out.  

Dunno if the name Phil Rizzuto means anything to you.  But he was a legendary player/tv announcer back in the day.  And he was one who often spoke about player superstitions.  Here's mine: growing up Catholic I always carried a Crucifix chain on my neck.  Before every inning I would touch it as a form of "prayer" asking for help from Above that I have a good inning.  If I failed to do so I'd be afraid of having a bad one and ultimately losing the game. Evidently it worked as (if I may be permitted the boast) I had a rather successful baseball career as as a player and was even more successful as a coach.  The game of baseball has been very good to me. These superstitions helped carry me through quite a lot.


----------



## suds00

my favorite professional team is the chicago white sox.i don't know too many of the players anymore but like to watch them on occasion  when they're on t.v.i do read the sports section and enjoy the " idea" of baseball


----------



## oldiebutgoody

suds00 said:


> my favorite professional team is the chicago white sox.i don't know too many of the players anymore but like to watch them on occasion  when they're on t.v.i do read the sports section and enjoy the " idea" of baseball





I hope you attended a few games at the old Comiskey.  I've been to several pro baseball stadiums and Comiskey had the finest baseball atmosphere of any stadium I ever entered into.  I tell you in truth that if you were blinded folded, put into the middle of the parking lot or in the field, and asked where are you, you would immediately say "I'm in a baseball" stadium.

D@rn.  They just don't make them like they used to.


----------



## suds00

i have been to the old comiskey  .to bad they replaced it.


----------



## StarSong

suds00 said:


> i have been to the old comiskey  .to bad they replaced it.


Never been there.    I used to love going to Yankee Stadium and was bummed when they replaced that.  

Dodger Stadium is a gorgeous setting to watch baseball.  So glad there are no plans to tear that one down.


----------



## fmdog44

Comiskey Park is where I saw Mickey Mantle and the other great stars of that team era. From the back MM looked like he was four feet wide.

Cubs traded Rizzo to the Yankees-very pissed about that and I'm sure the junior Cubs fans are screaming bloody murder! Now the Mets want Chris Bryant and Havier Biaz. Sports is truly a business


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Mrs. Robinson

fmdog44 said:


> Now the Mets want Chris Bryant and Havier Biaz. Sports is truly a business


But we (the Giants) got Bryant and he did really well for us yesterday!


----------



## oldiebutgoody

suds00 said:


> i have been to the old comiskey  .to bad they replaced it.






While I loved the old Comiskey, those awful bathrooms sure needed a serious upgrade.


----------



## StarSong

Pink Biz said:


>


I was dancing with my daughter and grandson to this song in my kitchen yesterday!  I grew up in NY and went to Yankee Stadium many times. After moving to Los Angeles I became a Dodger fan, too.  Since then, the only time I've rooted against the Yankees is when they've played the Dodgers in a world series. 

Thanks for posting this terrific video. Brought me back to the days of my youth!


----------



## Irwin

Currently watching the Astros vs. Dodgers. Top of the 6th and only one run so far. Houston leads 1-0.


----------



## drifter

I never got the hang of baseball. Never watched it except when visiting my father in law who was a big fan.
I did attend one game in ST Louis playing California Angels. That was many years ago. It was boring to me
so I never watched another game.  Almost feel the same way about basketball. I have been ancollege football
fan but after OU and Texas signed on with the SEC conference, I may drop football. I may wind up in the corner
talking to myself.


----------



## gamboolman

I also like watching baseball, all the more as I have aged.

As a kid, I was never good at hard ball, but we played it alot as kids.  I was never good enough to play on the school teams but we was always playing football or baseball or basket ball.

By the time I got up in High School I was hunting and fishing all the time and then went to work in the Oilpatch and soon met a barely 17 year old Brunette who sat the hooks deep into me..... and it was Living on Love and Buying On Time..... even though it's been 43 year that was a blink of the eye ago.

As others have said, my favorite is College Ball and High School especially if we know some of the kids.

I also enjoy watching the College Girls Softball - they can put some heat on the ball for sure !

I just watched this one 2 nights ago....


----------



## jerry old

Off Goggle
During Depression, Joe Engel, owner of Minor League Baseball's Chattanooga Lookouts, traded a shortstop for a 25 pound turkey.

I doubt this is when 'He's a turkey,' entered America's Lexicon, but I would like to think so.


----------



## Feelslikefar

Start of my love of baseball really happened when we lived in Florida and the Pittsburgh
Pirates had their spring training camp there.
We collected pop bottles discarded by fans, for a refund at the concession stand.
The Pirates were not very good back then but we didn't care, we still believed in them.

Later in life, I lived in the Seattle area and attended a lot of Mariners games.
This was back when they were also not very good, but I got to watch games in one of the best
stadiums, the Kingdome.

Then on to Nebraska and attended the College World Series every chance I could.

Now it's watching Vanderbilt University games and our minor league team, the 'Nashville Sounds'.

Love the sport. Just give me a bag of peanuts and a beer and I'm there...


----------



## Paco Dennis

The NLCS has been great so far...the Braves won both games at home in real exciting late innings. LA and Atlanta are very very good teams.


----------



## Irwin

Paco Dennis said:


> The NLCS has been great so far...the Braves won both games at home in real exciting late innings. LA and Atlanta are very very good teams.


They've been highly entertaining games. Even though I was pulling for LA.

A good baseball game is packed with drama, unlike any other sport. There's nothing better than a good baseball game (IMO).


----------



## jerry old

Watched the  Giants vs Dodgers games, all nine innings-kinda got burnt out. 
The feud between these two teams has been the case since the 1940's
Braves are a good team, but we have to pull for Dodgers


----------



## Gaer

Doesn't EVERYONE love baseball?  I know I do!


----------



## StarSong

Been enjoying the playoffs, too.  Some great baseball is being played!  Love the sport!!!


----------



## Geezerette

Hope to watch the Red Sox clobber the Ass-tros tonight!


----------



## StarSong

Geezerette said:


> Hope to watch the Red Sox clobber the Ass-tros tonight!


Me too, me too!


----------



## jerry old

Red SOX have become viewed by the nation throughout the season, due to the Damn Yankees beating them all those years.
Beating the Yankees is great fun, great viewing.
Houston, i share the same state, so I'm kind'a rooting for both of them, but the Sox are my hearts desire.


----------



## WheatenLover

I love baseball. I love going to the games at Fenway, but do not like watching them on TV, unless they are playing the yankees.  It's fun to be at Fenway with tons of other fans. I read about the games and my son always gives me the highlights.

When they are in the World Series, I love watching the Red Sox on TV. I am still furious with the management, though, for letting Mookie Betts go.

When my daughter was 16, a teacher's final question on a test was who is your favorite team. She answered the Boston Red Sox. The teacher made some a**shole comment about her being a "bandwagon fan". She said no, actually she was born in Boston and had lived there her entire life. He apologized. I would have probably let loose of a few more antagonistic words. We had a rule in our house - no yankee fans allowed. Of course, we didn't know any yankee fans, simply because there weren't that many of them where we lived.


----------



## StarSong

WheatenLover said:


> When they are in the World Series, I love watching the Red Sox on TV. I am still furious with the management, though, for letting Mookie Betts go.


I'm sorry for your loss but it was our gain.  Mr. Betts is by all accounts not only an incredibly skilled baseball player, but a stellar human being.  Los Angeles is thrilled to have him wearing Dodger Blue.   

I grew up in NY and was a Yankee fan before moving to LA and becoming a Dodger fan. Mostly, I'm a baseball fan. I love the game and enjoy seeing it well played, from pick up games to Little League to college to MLB. Also greatly enjoy women's softball and watch those games, too.

What I can't abide is cheating, so I root in favor of whoever is playing the Astros.  

Other than our professional baseball team allegiances you and I often see eye to eye. I hope this doesn't damage our relationship.


----------



## Irwin

I wish I could watch the game that's on right now but I don't get FS1.


----------



## WheatenLover

StarSong said:


> I'm sorry for your loss but it was our gain.  Mr. Betts is by all accounts not only an incredibly skilled baseball player, but a stellar human being.  Los Angeles is thrilled to have him wearing Dodger Blue.
> 
> Other than our professional baseball team allegiances you and I often see eye to eye. I hope this doesn't damage our relationship.


Oh, you are super lucky to have Mookie, no doubt about it.

Oh, I like the Dodgers okay, StarSong. A long time ago, I read a novel to the kids in which the main character was a Brooklyn Dodgers fan. The only problem I have since then is thinking of them as being from Brooklyn instead of, is it Los Angeles? I just know that because of that book, I am a little bit fond of your team.

I also like reading biographies or autobiographies of baseball players. It helps that one of my autistic sons loves baseball. His science project in 8th grade was about how the location and design of ball parks effects pitching. Anyway, I've been hearing about the players for years - he makes it very interesting. So I started reading books about them. Too bad being a college professor of baseball (or philosophy or Old English) isn't a good choice if one wants a job. He actually speaks, writes, and reads Old English fluently, can you imagine that? I can't!


----------



## jerry old

Stealing signs had been an integral part of baseball since it's inception. 
You have subs on the bench doing nothing, they need something to do.  
Some of them are excellent.
Infielders and outfielders depend on those with the most knowledge to tell them  'come in, play deeper...' their shifting
is communicate by signals from coach of shortstop.
Also, what else do the guys in the bullpen have to do?

The most valuable being the guy that could tell you what pitch was coming in as you were at bat.  EVERY player that got to   
second base was obligated to signal the batter of what pitch was coming in.  Some were good at this, others not.
The catcher switches the sequences of his signs when a opposition player reaches second base=it is part of the game.

Houston placing a telescope in center field seats was pushing it, but the other teams have and will be doing it as soon
as the hooplla dies  down.

Goggle says two great sign stealers were Honus Wagner and Ty Cobb, ever heard of them?
It's part of the game which will never change.


----------



## Paco Dennis

jerry old said:


> Stealing signs had been an integral part of baseball since it's inception.
> You have subs on the bench doing nothing, they need something to do.
> Some of them are excellent.
> Infielders and outfielders depend on those with the most knowledge to tell them  'come in, play deeper...' their shifting
> is communicate by signals from coach of shortstop.
> Also, what else do the guys in the bullpen have to do?
> 
> The most valuable being the guy that could tell you what pitch was coming in as you were at bat.  EVERY player that got to
> second base was obligated to signal the batter of what pitch was coming in.  Some were good at this, others not.
> The catcher switches the sequences of his signs when a opposition player reaches second base=it is part of the game.
> 
> Houston placing a telescope in center field seats was pushing it, but the other teams have and will be doing it as soon
> as the hooplla dies  down.
> 
> Goggle says two great sign stealers were Honus Wagner and Ty Cobb, ever heard of them?
> It's part of the game which will never change.


  I was a pitcher and hiding the signs from the opposite teams bench, and the base coaches was the thing way back. There is a way to end this. Design a catchers' face mask with a microphone that no one can see and a ear piece receptor for the pitcher. They would be audible signals, the pitcher could nod no if he wants to throw something else. Wah La. 

Boston smashed LA at home...looks a little precarious for LA.


----------



## StarSong

Paco Dennis said:


> I was a pitcher and hiding the signs from the opposite teams bench, and the base coaches was the thing way back. There is a way to end this. Design a catchers' face mask with a microphone that no one can see and a ear piece receptor for the pitcher. They would be audible signals, the pitcher could nod no if he wants to throw something else. Wah La.
> 
> Boston smashed LA at home...looks a little precarious for LA.


Agree a catcher's mike might be a good idea.  

Teams and players in every sport who don't play clean hurt their entire sport, not just the team they happen to be playing for or against at that moment. This isn't wah LA, it's wah to all of baseball and wah to parents who are trying to teach their children not only the rules of fair play but the spirit of it. Ask not for whom the bell tolls kind of thing. 

It does indeed look precarious for Los Angeles. However, if the Dodgers lose to the Braves I'll find someone to root for during the rest of the post season.  Just not the Astros.

As I said, I'm a fan of the game.


----------



## StarSong

WheatenLover said:


> Oh, you are super lucky to have Mookie, no doubt about it.
> 
> Oh, I like the Dodgers okay, StarSong. A long time ago, I read a novel to the kids in which the main character was a Brooklyn Dodgers fan. The only problem I have since then is thinking of them as being from Brooklyn instead of, is it Los Angeles? I just know that because of that book, I am a little bit fond of your team.
> 
> I also like reading biographies or autobiographies of baseball players. It helps that one of my autistic sons loves baseball. His science project in 8th grade was about how the location and design of ball parks effects pitching. Anyway, I've been hearing about the players for years - he makes it very interesting. So I started reading books about them. Too bad being a college professor of baseball (or philosophy or Old English) isn't a good choice if one wants a job. He actually speaks, writes, and reads Old English fluently, can you imagine that? I can't!


My parents grew up in Brooklyn and as a child my father's heart was broken many times by "dem bums."  During the height of the Depression he and his cronies used to slip through a fence to see a game.  The cops either didn't care or chose not to chase a bunch of kids, but in any case he got in often enough to make the risk worth his while.  He mourned their move to Los Angeles in 1957.  

I went to many Yankee and Mets games as a child and collected baseball cards, even studding my bike spokes with the cards of forgettable players. My all time favorite player was Willie Mays. Funny thing, I was on Wheel of Fortune when it first aired and one of the puzzles was "a famous person - I solved it with an M & S. Willie repaid me in full for all my years of fandom. 

When we moved to Los Angeles my father soon began going to Dodger games, with paid tickets, mind you. Gorgeous stadium in a beautiful setting with Vin Scully announcing? All was forgiven. 

Your son's skills are impressive, both with baseball and Old English.


----------



## Alligatorob

suds00 said:


> i love baseball​


Can't say that I watch or follow it much, but some of my fondest memories of attending sports events have been baseball games.

When I was a student at LSU I used to go to the Baton Rouge Bees games occasionally.  They were a not real good local team, but I really enjoyed relaxing in the stands sipping a beer and watching.  A very relaxing experience.  

When I was a kid my grandfather was a regular at local little league games, he rarely missed one at the park near his home.  He always walked to the games.  He usually did not know any of the players or parents, he just went to enjoy watching the kids.  I remember fondly going with him, it was good for me to learn to relax and watch.

Somehow its just not the same now, watching on TV never has been my thing.  I suppose there are some local teams nearby maybe I will try to find one...


----------



## StarSong

Yesterday's game was a nail biter for Dodger fans, but the boys in blue pulled off a late inning comeback.  These teams are so evenly matched and the players have been friendly and respectful toward one another.  Seems like a good group of guys on both teams.


----------



## Alligatorob

When I was in Jr Highschool in Florida our coach once got a few of the Yankees on Spring training to stop by and visit us.  The visit was in the bowling alley across the street from the school.  They gave us some bowling lessons, so I can semi-legitimately claim to have been taught to bowl by Yogi Berra, actually all I got was a few minutes of his time, but it was great.  Tom Tresh showed up as well, but Yogi was the one who talked to me.

For a number of years after that I was an avid Yankees fan, despite my natural Southern aversion to the name, LOL.


----------



## Geezerette

Sometimes I can’t help but wonder if “playoff” sets  of 7 games or whatever in any sport are rigged between the team owners so that they’ll have to go the full number, to make a lot more money than if they are  over in just in 4, or 5 games? Teams see saw back and forth to keep the crowds interested and the money flowing in?


----------



## Paco Dennis

Geezerette said:


> Sometimes I can’t help but wonder if “playoff” sets  of 7 games or whatever in any sport are rigged between the team owners so that they’ll have to go the full number, to make a lot more money than if they are  over in just in 4, or 5 games? Teams see saw back and forth to keep the crowds interested and the money flowing in?



  I wonder that too. I know playing at home is a big deal and has a lot of advantages. But when the series splits and then the very next "move" it splits again....i begin to wonder if these guys are being paid to be the best baseball players and actors.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

Saw something on TV a few weeks ago about the length of MLB games today: evidently the average number of pitches thrown was about 117 per side about 20 or was it 30 years ago. That today it take about 35 more minutes per game for each team to reach this number. This because the pace of the game is so much slower today than it was in the past.

I started to watch a playoff game the other day and it took about 40 to 45 minutes for the first inning to be completed.  Yuck.  Turned off the darn thing (switched to a quick paced NHL game).    MLB's pace is just too slow for me, especially the American league games with their DH.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

StarSong said:


> My parents grew up in Brooklyn and as a child my father's heart was broken many times by "dem bums." During the height of the Depression he and his cronies used to slip through a fence to see a game. The cops either didn't care or chose not to chase a bunch of kids, but in any case he got in often enough to make the risk worth his while. He mourned their move to Los Angeles in 1957.




My dad (and I) was also from God's Country (better known as Brooklyn to most folks). I well remember him ranting about the loss of Dem Bums to LA.  Many blamed Walter O'Malley - in fact for several years if somebody wanted to insult you they would call you a "Walter O'Malley" as his name was held to be more contemptible than that of Benedict Arnold.  History, however, shows that it was corporatist Robert Moses who was responsible for the loss of the team.  Many of us are convinced he is roasting in Hades for his many lifelong misdeeds.


----------



## Lewkat

jerry old said:


> Stealing signs had been an integral part of baseball since it's inception.
> You have subs on the bench doing nothing, they need something to do.
> Some of them are excellent.
> Infielders and outfielders depend on those with the most knowledge to tell them  'come in, play deeper...' their shifting
> is communicate by signals from coach of shortstop.
> Also, what else do the guys in the bullpen have to do?
> 
> The most valuable being the guy that could tell you what pitch was coming in as you were at bat.  EVERY player that got to
> second base was obligated to signal the batter of what pitch was coming in.  Some were good at this, others not.
> The catcher switches the sequences of his signs when a opposition player reaches second base=it is part of the game.
> 
> Houston placing a telescope in center field seats was pushing it, but the other teams have and will be doing it as soon
> as the hooplla dies  down.
> 
> Goggle says two great sign stealers were Honus Wagner and Ty Cobb, ever heard of them?
> It's part of the game which will never change.


Two great players of their time.


----------



## StarSong

Lewkat said:


> Two great players of their time.


Agreed.  Also, "stealing signs" in days of old by being observant was very different from the Astros' shenanigans. 

From this January 2020 article:
https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...to-know-about-mlbs-penalties-against-houston/
*
What did the Astros do?*
As noted in the introduction, the Astros used a camera positioned in center field to steal signs during games. Team personnel would watch the feed in a hallway between the clubhouse and dugout, and would relay what was coming to the hitter by hitting a garbage can. You can watch it play out for yourself right here.

MLB's investigation revealed the Astros initially developed a system using illegal electronics to decode signs so a runner on second base could relay the sign to the hitter. Houston first tried whistling and clapping to relay signs from the dugout before settling on banging a garbage can. MLB's report says the Astros stole signs throughout the 2017 regular season and postseason, and early in 2018 as well.
Why was this a big deal?​Because it's against the rules -- and not just in the "unwritten" sense, like old-school sign-stealing. Baseball took explicit steps to ban this kind of behavior heading into the 2019 season, limiting the amount of live-feed access available to teams, and not permitting in-house cameras between the foul poles. MLB first warned teams against high-tech sign-stealing in September 2017 and issued several reminders in 2018 and 2019.
What were Houston's penalties?​There were five major penalties for the Astros from Manfred. Here they are:

*· *Manager A.J. Hinch suspended for the 2020 season. Hinch was then fired by the Astros.
*· *GM Jeff Luhnow suspended for the 2020 season. Luhnow was then fired by the Astros.
*· *Former assistant GM Brandon Taubman suspended one year.
*· *Astros forfeit their first- and second- round draft picks the next two years.
*· *Astros fined $5 million, the maximum allowed under MLB's constitution.    

MLB's report says the Astros can not skirt the draft-pick penalty through free-agent compensation or any other means. If they surrender high picks to sign free agents, they'll lose picks the following year instead. One way or the other, the Astros will lose their next two first-round picks and their next two second-round picks.


----------



## StarSong

oldiebutgoody said:


> Saw something on TV a few weeks ago about the length of MLB games today: evidently the average number of pitches thrown was about 117 per side about 20 or was it 30 years ago. That today it take about 35 more minutes per game for each team to reach this number. This because the pace of the game is so much slower today than it was in the past.
> 
> I started to watch a playoff game the other day and it took about 40 to 45 minutes for the first inning to be completed.  Yuck.  Turned off the darn thing (switched to a quick paced NHL game).    MLB's pace is just too slow for me, especially the American league games with their DH.


DH & I record virtually every sport we watch.  With baseball, we start watching about an hour after the game starts, zip through the nonsense before the first pitch and then through commercial breaks, and usually wind up on a live feed shortly before the game ends.


----------



## Paco Dennis

oldiebutgoody said:


> Saw something on TV a few weeks ago about the length of MLB games today: evidently the average number of pitches thrown was about 117 per side about 20 or was it 30 years ago. That today it take about 35 more minutes per game for each team to reach this number. This because the pace of the game is so much slower today than it was in the past.
> 
> I started to watch a playoff game the other day and it took about 40 to 45 minutes for the first inning to be completed.  Yuck.  Turned off the darn thing (switched to a quick paced NHL game).    MLB's pace is just too slow for me, especially the American league games with their DH.


YouTube always has highlights of the games that only last about 10 minutes... all the good stuff. That's how I watch them.


----------



## Lewkat

The Astros went over the top with their sign stealing methods.  Old time baseball isn't relevant any more it seems.  What a shame.  I used to go to games in Yankee Stadium for years with my Dad and enjoyed every minute of each game.  Then I discovered the Dodgers over in Brooklyn and fell in love with them.  We also had the Giants in the Polo Grounds when the Yanks were out of town.  Talk about the best of both worlds.  In addition, I'd sometimes hop a train to my mom's home town of Philadelphia when the Dodgers played the Phillies and my cousin and I would go over to Shibe Park to see them.  I'd also go see the Athletics when the Yanks were down there.  It was strange to see Connie Mack standing at the top of the dugout dressed to the nines in a business suit.  Allowed because he owned the team.


----------



## jerry old

One more time-stealing sign is a part of baseball, the penalties against the Astro's: I wonder if they were actually enforced.

Okay, back to tonight's game
Dodger bats have been dead, they came alive tonight 6-2, not sure a four run lead is enough, hope it is-go Blue

Addemdi, 10: 45 CNT  Taylor three, that three, 3 home runs in one game.
Pollock two home runs
Score 11-2, go Big Blue


----------



## WheatenLover

StarSong said:


> Your son's skills are impressive, both with baseball and Old English.


I enjoyed reading your baseball stories.
He is autistic and these are a few of his special interests. He's like a walking encyclopedia of several subjects. Baseball is my favorite one. He writes a lot in longhand. I have no idea what he writes about -- it is all in Old English, so I figure it is private since he can't show it to anyone.


----------



## moviequeen1

another exciting game last night with my favorite team,LA Dodgers who staved off elimination by creaming Atlanta Braves 11-2. Braves lead the series 3-2
 Games 6&7 are in Atlanta tomorrow, Sun{if necessary}
Once again' Mr Clutch' Chris Taylor did most of the damage with 2  2 run home runs,solo homer, AJ Pollock helped the cause by hitting solo homer, then 2 run homer fun to watch Mookie Betts steal bases just like he did last night
 Last yr in the shorten season,Dodgers were down 3-1 and roared back to beat Braves in 7 games
I'm hoping this happens again,considering they don't have 2 key players e.g Justin Turner, Max Muncy  out with injuries
The sports announcers on TBS are doing a good job,don't like Fox Sports announcer Joe Buck rest of their team, they will be doing the World Series again


----------



## Irwin

Red Sox vs. Houston starts in a couple hours on FS1, which we don't get. F*ckers. Greedy money-grubbing bastards.


----------



## jerry old

Direct TV offers the playoff games as they damn well choose.  Got the Dodgers last night, no Redsox tonight.
You don't like it-tough.   Purchase baseball channel at a price of megabucks.
Repeat what Irwin said-twice


----------



## Lewkat

Houston vs.  ?


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I hate baseball so much thanks to my father. When I was young we only had one TV. During baseball season that was the only thing playing in our house during televised hours. Baseball bores me silly but I did attend a game between a work-friend's team & our supervisor's husband's team. Knowing both men made it a little interesting.


----------



## Irwin

We get tonight's game on TBS. There should be a law where all playoff games are broadcast OTA for free. Taxpayers pay for the stadiums and for the roads that fans use to get to the games, among other things. We're subsidizing these sports organizations, yet in many cases, we're not allowed to watch the games unless we subsidize the giant media conglomerates. It's a f*cked up system.


----------



## MrPants

It's the same here in Canada for these playoff games. In the area I'm in right now, there's 6 sports channels on cable service. 5 are free, one you have to pay more for. When there's _any other_ sports game on at the same time as a baseball playoff game, guess which channel they put the ball game on  So you can watch the hockey or football game on 5 free channels (same game on all channels) but if you want to see the baseball game - pony up an additional $7.00.
Pretty sure that's a planned thing too. It's always about the $$!


----------



## moviequeen1

I wasn't surprised Atlanta beat Dodgers last night 4-2 to win,they played better, my favorite team just ran out of gas and were tired.
Congrats to Atlanta who play in the World Series for the 1st time since 1999,their opposition is Houston Astros. I won't be watching,but will be rooting for Braves


----------



## StarSong

moviequeen1 said:


> I wasn't surprised Atlanta beat Dodgers last night 4-2 to win,they played better, my favorite team just ran out of gas and were tired.
> Congrats to Atlanta who play in the World Series for the 1st time since 1999,their opposition is Houston Astros. I won't be watching,but will be rooting for Braves


Ditto to all of that.  The Braves were the better team this year and deserved the victory. I wish them luck and would ordinarily watch the World Series, but since I can't abide the Astros I also won't be watching.


----------



## Irwin

I'll probably watch some of it on my computer while I do other stuff during the action lulls and commercials. I don't care who wins, but if I were to bet on the game, I'd take the Astros.


----------



## Geezerette

Hoping the  Braves win, but I don’t think I’ll watch, unless it turns out that the Braves take command early.


----------



## JustBonee

Entire country  is  for the Braves in the World Series... except for  Texas, Louisiana ...   and  Delaware?
Why  is Delaware for the Astros? ....  just  curious about that


----------



## jerry old

Braves put the Big Blue out for the year, now we can only watch Braves, knowing it should be Big Blue.
Therefore, a weak 'go Houston'.


----------



## Irwin

Bonnie said:


> Entire country  is  for the Braves in the World Series... except for  Texas, Louisiana ...   and  Delaware?
> Why  is Delaware for the Astros? ....  just  curious about that


I was actually pulling for Houston, maybe because I've never been to Atlanta. I lived in Houston for eight years and have some good memories of that time.


----------



## JustBonee

Can't say that I really watch any baseball on a professional level anymore.  
I grew up in the days of the New York Yankees,  and Mickey Mantle  reining in  MLB .... lol ... so It's been a few years.   

I'm puzzled though,   why are the Braves allowed to continue to use that name? ...   After all the fuss in football and renaming teams over being disrespectful  -  why are  baseball    teams not held to the same standards?  ... just wondering


----------



## David777

San Francisco Giants fan here.  Played much baseball as a Sacramento area kid. Modestly prefer Braves over Astros.  Both Giants and Dodgers were the strongest MLB teams this season however key injuries near season end diminished either from reaching the World Series.  For the Giants, losing their top run producer Brandon Belt after being hit by a pitch on his hand breaking a bone was a  huge loss.  Do not like the post season structure due to bean counter tv money that gives little benefit to teams that spent months to win their divisions only to just have home stadium advantage.  Baseball season in this era is also way way too long.


----------



## David777

At times watching tonight's game.  Braves were ahead 0-4 but now in 5th behind 7-5.  

Ok why am I reporting this herein?  Because over decades recall watching other same region sports event with that same Tomahawk Chop humming tune that made me laugh.  And now the bad thing.  My laughing internal brain keeps compulsively playing it back despite my not wanting to think about it...

Will go outside a few minutes and play some hard rock...


----------



## Irwin

That was an entertaining game! The Braves started off strong with a grand-slam home run but it was all Astros after that except for another homerun by the Braves.

I've been pulling for the Astros and it's always better when your team wins. Next game is Tuesday.


----------



## Murrmurr

Bonnie said:


> Can't say that I really watch any baseball on a professional level anymore.
> I grew up in the days of the New York Yankees,  and Mickey Mantle  reining in  MLB .... lol ... so It's been a few years.
> 
> I'm puzzled though,   why are the Braves allowed to continue to use that name? ...   After all the fuss in football and renaming teams over being disrespectful  -  why are  baseball    teams not held to the same standards?  ... just wondering


Why? What's disrespectful about being Brave?


----------



## MrPants

Murrmurr said:


> Why? What's disrespectful about being Brave?


It's the new world of political correctness 

We have a football team in the Canadian Football League that was called the 'Edmonton Eskimos' for decades. They were forced to change their name this year due to the 'Eskimo' reference. They rebranded the team name to Edmonton Elk. So far, they've lost almost every game they've played since the rebranding- lol!

I've lived in the arctic for 30 years and never met an indigenous person that had any issue with the original 'Eskimos' name. In fact the team was a favourite in the north because of the relatively close proximity!


----------



## jerry old

So we go to game seven-it's getting a bit boring.


----------



## jerry old

Post 112, 113 ask what is the problem with Braves as a name of a ball club, and what is wrong with their 'Chop'.

There is no problem, the crazed political correct are merely saying conform to their thinking
Were now watching the Washington Redskins who have no logo on their helmets (A Redskin)  nor do they have a name. 
'Redskins offend us.'         

They decided to remove this offensive name: Redskins, before the placard, sign carrying crazies  desended on them.
They have no name, they are now the Washington Orphans, a team in Washington, without a name. 
They are currently know as the Washington Football Club.
Nonsense, horse poo...


----------



## JustBonee

Murrmurr said:


> Why? What's disrespectful about being Brave?



Cleveland  Indians,  Washington Redskins etc.,   *had to* modify their names in respect to  Native American  Indians. 

So, I'm asking  why is this allowed?   .   and also,  they still do  'the chop'  at their games.  
.. it doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Irwin said:


> I have an immense fear that what I say will be misconstrued because often, when I speak, things come out wrong, and it seems like I'm being a jerk, but it's really just anxiety taking control of my mouth. When I get that way, my words don't reflect what's going on in my brain, which is telling me to "Run away! Run away!"





Irwin said:


> That was an entertaining game! The Braves started off strong with a grand-slam home run but it was all Astros after that except for another homerun by the Braves.
> 
> I've been pulling for the Astros and it's always better when your team wins. Next game is Tuesday.



This is one of the better World Series I have ever seen. These guys are GREAT! I can not predict a winner they are so well matched!


----------



## StarSong

jerry old said:


> Post 112, 113 ask what is the problem with Braves as a name of a ball club, and what is wrong with their 'Chop'.
> 
> There is no problem, the crazed political correct are merely saying conform to their thinking
> Were now watching the Washington Redskins who have no logo on their helmets (A Redskin)  nor do they have a name.
> 'Redskins offend us.'
> 
> They decided to remove this offensive name: Redskins, before the placard, sign carrying crazies  desended on them.
> They have no name, they are now the Washington Orphans, a team in Washington, without a name.
> They are currently know as the Washington Football Club.
> Nonsense, horse poo...


Really?  You can't see why Native Americans would find these names and the chop offensive?  You either have an extreme lack of empathy and social awareness - not to mention American history, or are deliberately obtuse.    

That Washington couldn't come up with a more interesting, creative name for their team the "Washington Football Club" can't be pinned on those behind ditching the highly racist "Redskins."

One day the Atlanta Braves will be forced to discard their racist ways. In the meantime most of the rest of the country will continue to shake our heads in disgust at their persistent clinging to ugly, hurtful stereotypes. 

When people know better they should do better.


----------



## Irwin

StarSong said:


> Really?  You can't see why Native Americans would find these names and the chop offensive?  You either have an extreme lack of empathy and social awareness - not to mention American history, or are deliberately obtuse.
> 
> That Washington couldn't come up with a more interesting, creative name for their team the "Washington Football Club" can't be pinned on those behind ditching the highly racist "Redskins."
> 
> One day the Atlanta Braves will be forced to discard their racist ways. In the meantime most of the rest of the country will continue to shake our heads in disgust at their persistent clinging to ugly, hurtful stereotypes.
> 
> When people know better they should do better.


The word _brave _is probably not racist, since it refers to a Native American who was trained and prepared to defend his home and family, although it is a term used by White settlers and not by Native Americans. We have cities all around the country named after Native American tribes and nobody seems to have a problem with that.

The tomahawk is definitely racist, though!


----------



## StarSong

Irwin said:


> The word _brave _is probably not racist, since it refers to a Native American who was trained and prepared to defend his home and family, although it is a term used by White settlers and not by Native Americans. We have cities all around the country named after Native American tribes and nobody seems to have a problem with that.
> 
> The tomahawk is definitely racist, though!


Using the term Braves to describe a White sport and team is at the very least cultural appropriation.    

Agree many places in North America have retained their Native American names, thank goodness.  Certainly better than the decidedly unimaginative names early English settlers used: New England, New Providence, New York, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New Rochelle, and so many more. 

History of the Braves logo.  Not the most dignified image...


----------



## Lewkat

I am so disappointed that we go back to Houston for another game.  Last night's game was terrific except the wrong team won.  lol.


----------



## David777

Top of 3rd in Houston and Soler just utterly crushed a Garcia pitch to left totally out of the stadium with 2 on.  Atlanta wins and its over tonight.


----------



## jerry old

You know Houston (camera's in center field and elsewhere) will win.
Just hold on, lots of innings still left.

(Is this a thread about baseball or the placard toting crew?)


Braves won
Houston said they will be back, 'We will buy more cameras.'


----------



## MrPants

7-0 Braves; bottom of 7  They've done it again primarily with the longball!
Looks to be unrecoverable for Houston without a miracle of some sort. Houston's gone through a lot of pitchers tonight


----------



## Paco Dennis

Congrats Braves!!! What a blow out and they were away. Powerful batting. Determined to win. They deserve it.


----------



## StarSong

I couldn't have written a better ending to a World Series with these two team:  

Astros lost in an a$$-handing blowout at home.  
Atlanta, who had the better team, won handily.
Atlanta fans - among the most obnoxious in baseball with their racist chop chant - were denied the opportunity to see their team win the championship at home.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## JimBob1952

StarSong said:


> Really?  You can't see why Native Americans would find these names and the chop offensive?  You either have an extreme lack of empathy and social awareness - not to mention American history, or are deliberately obtuse.
> 
> That Washington couldn't come up with a more interesting, creative name for their team the "Washington Football Club" can't be pinned on those behind ditching the highly racist "Redskins."
> 
> One day the Atlanta Braves will be forced to discard their racist ways. In the meantime most of the rest of the country will continue to shake our heads in disgust at their persistent clinging to ugly, hurtful stereotypes.
> 
> When people know better they should do better.




I think it's insane that Washington doesn't adopt the name of their long-since-departed baseball team and call their football team the Washington Senators.  I grew up outside Washington and always thought it was a great name for a team, baseball or football.  

I'm sort of ok with the name "Braves" (with the understanding that I could be wrong) but clearly the chop has to go.  It's offensive, but it's also stupid.  

Just wondering, do people of Scandinavian ancestry take offense at the name Minnesota Vikings?  Sounds like cultural appropriation to me.  Same thing with teams named Spartans or Trojans.  Just because those people lived a long time ago doesn't mean that their descendants can't take offense.  

Team names you'll never see:  Huns, Mongols, Goths, Vandals.


----------



## fmdog44

I was ticked off when I noticed the billboard adds on the pitchers mound this year's World Series


----------



## oldiebutgoody

Alligatorob said:


> When I was in Jr Highschool in Florida our coach once got a few of the Yankees on Spring training to stop by and visit us.  The visit was in the bowling alley across the street from the school.  They gave us some bowling lessons, so I can semi-legitimately claim to have been taught to bowl by Yogi Berra, actually all I got was a few minutes of his time, but it was great.  Tom Tresh showed up as well, but Yogi was the one who talked to me.
> 
> For a number of years after that I was an avid Yankees fan, despite my natural Southern aversion to the name, LOL.





Yogi! One of my life long heroes:


----------



## suds00

it's the last week in january.  baseball is right around the corner. thank goodness!


----------



## oldiebutgoody

suds00 said:


> it's the last week in january.  baseball is right around the corner. thank goodness!




Is the lockout over?


----------



## Kaila

oldiebutgoody said:


> Is the lockout over?


No, but we can hope it will not be a long one.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

Kaila said:


> No, but we can hope it will not be a long one.




Fer darn sure.

When not watching MLB, I watch the Long Island Ducks on youtube --- we have a very good crowd in the chat which makes the game even more fun.  There's always minor league and college ball as well. Then starting in April we have high school which is always enjoyable.


----------



## Feelslikefar

The Superbowl is February 13th and our local University baseball team starts the season on the 18th.
Tickets will be hard to get since they are ranked in the top 5.

Getting ready to switch gears.

The local Triple-A team kicks off in April and we always enjoy going to those games.
I really don't have a MLB team, just watch whatever is on.

Still have time to get to a few more Nashville Predator games, as the season ends in April and the playoffs start in May.

Yea, we a Sports family.  It's what we do.


----------

